
Reactor shutdown threatens world’s medical-isotope supply - artsandsci
http://www.nature.com/news/reactor-shutdown-threatens-world-s-medical-isotope-supply-1.20577
======
DrScump
BTW, Canada’s Chalk River reactor is the technetium-99m manufacturer featured
in the recent PBS miniseries "Uranium: Chasing the Dragon's Tail"

